# Discoloration issue



## Meezie (Jan 14, 2017)

I purchased the Cobra ink CIS on the wf -7110 using it for heat transfers and as you can see it seems to do what it wants with the colors the 2nd pic is after a cleaning and a few checks which came back almost perfect. The light green is so dark I think due to issues with yellow which I have been having despite it showing up in the nozzle checks. Any tips on better colors? 

PS. Don't get me started on the quality of the image if I don't have it on high. I get line galore through the whole picture


----------



## Amw (Jul 2, 2012)

Meezie said:


> I purchased the Cobra ink CIS on the wf -7110 using it for heat transfers and as you can see it seems to do what it wants with the colors the 2nd pic is after a cleaning and a few checks which came back almost perfect. The light green is so dark I think due to issues with yellow which I have been having despite it showing up in the nozzle checks. Any tips on better colors?
> 
> PS. Don't get me started on the quality of the image if I don't have it on high. I get line galore through the whole picture


Are you using the color profile from cobra?


----------



## Meezie (Jan 14, 2017)

I think so. It was a quick download . Then most definitely.


----------



## Amw (Jul 2, 2012)

Meezie said:


> I think so. It was a quick download . Then most definitely.


When you print you need to select the profile each time. Also you need to turn off color management in the printers settings.

You dont just install it. If using Photoshop to print with, you will select the color profile from a drop down list. same place you will select Photoshop handles the color management.

If your not doing this or something like this, you are not using the color profile and your colors will not come out as expected.


----------

